# Yellowstone, Who has done it?



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Wife and I have been on and off about getting an RV for a while now... Right now, we just rent trailers when we want to get out. Recently we were talking about it again, and talking about where we would want to go when we finally get one... Yellowstone came up. 1600 miles is a long way to pull a trailer, though.

Who here as done it? How many days did you take to get there? Did you try to make the drive up and back a bunch of mini-trips, or just haul down the highway to get there quicker? How many days did you stay in Yellowstone, and how long total were you gone?

Advice and Stories welcome...


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Check this recent thread:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=575786&highlight=yellowstone


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Been there several times. Stayed anywhere from a week to a month. Before I retired, it was just drive until I get there. Now, it takes a week with a lot of sightseeing along the way. Either way, it's a great place to visit and right down the road is Jackson Hole.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the link, Tuff!


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

My wife and I spent 3 days in Idaho. Then we stayed in Yellow Stone for 6 days. This was before the fire in 1988. Yellow Stone is truly one of the great wonders of God.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not sure I would put Yellowstone on my short term list at this point.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Me and my three boys did a two day horse back camping fishing trip in Yellowstone on the Firehole river last year......AMAZING!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

If you have already rented campers, you are halfway there! The RV lifestyle is so awesome. Things I learned. Research your campgrounds. Check the RV forums too. Read reviews. Be prepared. We break those trips up and actually find Campgrounds we love as much as Yellowstone. We call our trips "Loops". On the Yellowstone Loop we love Rocky Mountain NP and Ridgeway State Park in Colorado. So many things to do at both. On the Smoky Mountain Loop, we found Roaring River State Park in SW Missouri and it is one of our favorites because we could fish for Rainbows and Browns every day. Go, Go, Go Rvin.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

Made that trip a couple of years back took 12 days to get there via Las Vegas only took 3 days to get home.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

We made the trip July 2012 and it was great! Motorhome with jeep in tow. 3 weeks out stopped in Telluride, Yellowstone, and many short stops back home. Traveled with my wife and 2 kids and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Yellowstone is on the bucket list!


----------

